# My last Parymenopus davisonii



## ismart (Aug 17, 2013)

I figured i would take a few pics of her because she may be the last one i ever own?


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 17, 2013)

love the color


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 17, 2013)

So pretty. Have they officially fallen out of culture?


----------



## ismart (Aug 17, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> So pretty. Have they officially fallen out of culture?


I honestly don't know? I did post a wanted ad for a male a few weeks ago. No response. I wonder if the UK still has them going?


----------



## sally (Aug 17, 2013)

So beautiful. I hope you find a mate for her.


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2013)

What are your plans for after she dies? I've been hoping to find one for my preserved collection.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 18, 2013)

She's the last one????    They can't be out already! Someone has to have them!


----------



## bobericc (Aug 18, 2013)

Awww never had the chance to keep parymenopus or hymenopus, but I remember the thread with many people keeping them even comparison shots. Too bad


----------



## ismart (Aug 18, 2013)

Rick said:


> What are your plans for after she dies? I've been hoping to find one for my preserved collection.


I think i have a pair in my moms freezer already for pinning. They are yours. I don't do the whole pinning thing. I kept them for those who do.  

Oh and if your wondering why they are at my moms? Well i don't live with my mom so there is no fear of being thrown out. I live with my girl, so she just might throw me out should she find dead bugs in the freezer?  :lol:


----------



## ismart (Aug 18, 2013)

sally said:


> So beautiful. I hope you find a mate for her.


Thanks! It's not looking to good on finding a mate?


----------



## ismart (Aug 18, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> She's the last one????    They can't be out already! Someone has to have them!


I posted a wanted ad for male. No response. If someone does? They are not saying.


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2013)

ismart said:


> I think i have a pair in my moms freezer already for pinning. They are yours. I don't do the whole pinning thing. I kept them for those who do.
> 
> Oh and if your wondering why they are at my moms? Well i don't live with my mom so there is no fear of being thrown out. I live with my girl, so she just might throw me out should she find dead bugs in the freezer?  :lol:


Yeah it tends to be an issue around here too. Let me know how to go about getting them still cold.


----------



## ismart (Aug 18, 2013)

I can ship them to you. They should make the trip fine. Just let me make sure my mom did not destroy them by accident? People tend to touch things, and being they are frozen. Legs snap off easy. When this girl passes she will be yours too.


----------



## glock34girl (Aug 18, 2013)

Do a search there is someone on the board that has them but isnt a regular poster. As I recall she had a breeding pair.


----------



## ismart (Aug 18, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Do a search there is someone on the board that has them but isnt a regular poster. As I recall she had a breeding pair.


Thanks for the info. Now to do some searching...


----------



## scytheclaw (Aug 20, 2013)

what an incredible looking mantis


----------



## ismart (Aug 21, 2013)

scytheclaw said:


> what an incredible looking mantis


Thanks! this species is one of my favorite.


----------



## aNisip (Aug 21, 2013)

Too bad they couldn't have been really set in US culture...nice female you have there  never had the chance to get these ; however waiting on ooths to hatch of hymenopus...


----------



## sally (Aug 21, 2013)

I really hope you find a mate for her.


----------



## ismart (Aug 21, 2013)

Good luck with your orchid ooths hatching Andrew.


----------



## ismart (Aug 21, 2013)

sally said:


> I really hope you find a mate for her.


I sent a few messages out to a few people. No luck yet? I will keep trying tho.


----------

